# st maarten



## agedurkin (Feb 13, 2007)

i am traveling with my two boys and husband, any advice for a first time traveler to sxm?  we are at OBBR and leaving on 2/25


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 14, 2007)

My head is spinning from your question since there is so much to do on sxm, but here goes: first and foremost, rent a car! Depending on the age of your boys the Lotterie farm has zip lines and the restaurant is very special. The butterfly farm is worth a visit and free for a revisit. A late lunch at the sunset beach bar to watch the planes land is always awesome. There are stateside fast food joints if that is what your kids prefer and too many great restaurants to list but I'm sure other tuggers will help on this. My suggestions are based on keeping your sons entertained, while you guys relax. Have fun.


----------



## agedurkin (Feb 14, 2007)

Restaurant suggestions are a great start.  My boys are 8 and 10,  i rented a car from Unity?  i am staying at OBBR, hope it is nice, i can not believe i made this last minute trade!!!!! we are really not into fast food.

the sunset beach bar looked a little "adult" on the website, ok for the boys late afternoon\early evening?


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 14, 2007)

We've been taking our teenage daughters to St. Martin since they were toddlers and have a great time every year.  Other things to consider..one of the day boat trips to Prickley Pear Island..Fun boat trip, great beach and snorkeling.  Explore the many different beaches..Orient Beach is fun; it has one of the large inflatable "trampolines" and water slides that floats off from shore.  You need to be a decent swimmer to do this. Small fee to use it for an hour or the day. (Note that you will likely see topless at Orient and occasionally people strolling the beach nude; not in a provocative manner but just in a matter of fact style.)  Butterfly farm is near Orient Beach, so a good place to stop. 

Other restaurants to consider:  Green House and Talula Mangoes in Philipsburg; restaurants along the marina area in Marigot;


----------



## BILL_B (Feb 14, 2007)

If you haven't already found it try TTOL at http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/ubbthreads.php
Lots of informed people there who will be glad to assist you.

Bill


----------



## Aldo (Feb 14, 2007)

I've posted this more times than I care to remember.

Favorite restaurants on St. Martin are:

1.  Grillade Antilles, in the Waterfront Lolo building in Marigot, about $8 a meal.
Food is no better than the two below, but the setting is fantastic and the presentation of the meal is great.

2.  Jamaica Jerk Grill, Bush Road, north of Phillipsburg, south of the roundabout. About $7 a meal.

3.  Lido BBQ, at the Lido Grocery, across from the Daihatsu Dealer in Cole Bay.
Take out only.  About $7 for a "meal," which will make two normal sized meal.

You can pay more, but you wont get better.


If you must do Pizza, Val's in Grand Case is the place.  Off the main street, near the local police station (the Grand Case village cop post right in town, not the gendarmerie to the west of the village)   Val is a real cool guy, as well.


One word of advice.  When you rent the car, don't leave ANYTHING in it.  Ever.  Not even in the trunk.  

There is no point in doing so because it will NOT be there when you return.


Both museums, one in Marigot and one in Phillipsburg, are both interesting and small enough that a young one won't get too bored.

The best beach to take young'uns is Baie Embrochure (Galeon Bay) just a little north of where you are staying.


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 15, 2007)

SSBB is fine for children during the day although, like all the other beaches on SXM, you might encounter topless. Jimbo's restaurant in simpson bay has a very unique swimming pool that is child friendly and the tex/mex food is pretty good also.


----------



## bestbuyer (Feb 16, 2007)

*St. Maarten for Adults*

What about activities for adults traveling w/o children   I will be there next month for a day during a cruise stop.  I have done a Canopy Tour (zip line) before and loved it.  The one at the Lottarie Farm didn't look as exciting......is it worth considering?  How about a beach that is quiet, NOT full of nudity that adults would enjoy....
Thanks.


----------



## Aldo (Feb 16, 2007)

Mullet Bay beach is great, but only when there aren't any cruise ships in port.  On those days, they truck in the cruisers and the beach is too crowded.

Galeon is quiet, peaceful, and beautiful...not much for snorkeling or no surf or anything, just a nice quiet beach to hang out at and take a dip.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm heading out for my first St. Maarten trip, too!   We will be in the Carribean from 3/5 - 3/12.  We will only be on St. Maarten for four nights; the rest of the time we will be on a cruise to nearby islands.  



Aldo said:


> Favorite restaurants on St. Martin are:
> 1.  Grillade Antilles, in the Waterfront Lolo building in Marigot, about $8 a meal.
> Food is no better than the two below, but the setting is fantastic and the presentation of the meal is great.
> 2.  Jamaica Jerk Grill, Bush Road, north of Phillipsburg, south of the roundabout. About $7 a meal.
> 3.  Lido BBQ, ....


Thanks for the travel tips!  Aldo, it sounds like you really know St. Maarten!

I'm a vegetarian -- I'll eat dairy and sometimes an egg or two, but no meat, fowl, or fish.  Would these places have anything I could eat?  Does anyone know of places with cheap vegetarian food in St. Maarten/ St. Martin?

I'm also looking for suggestions for our first evening in St. Maarten.  We will be in port from about 3 or 4 pm until around 2 am when our cruise ship leaves.  It probably doesn't pay to get a car for such a short time.  What are the most worthwhile things near the cruise terminal in Philipsburg?  Are there any decent beaches walking distance from the cruise terminal?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Judy/All,

If you include animal products such as cheese/cream in your diet, the "The Soprano's" is a great place for pizza and non-meat pastas and salads.

One great excursion is to visit Anquilla and swim with the dolphins. Depends on the age of the boys, great for adults w/o kids too. 

John


----------



## Aldo (Feb 17, 2007)

The locals and the Europeans don't hesitate to take their children to beaches where there might just be some topless women, and it doesn't seem to warp their minds in the slightest to see what a real breast on a real woman actually looks like.

What's with Americans and tatas, anyway?


----------



## Aldo (Feb 17, 2007)

Judy-

The beach right at Philipsburg is actually very nice, although certainly it is an urban beach.  If you have buildings and bustle behind you, the view is nice and the water is fine.

Basically, in the eastern portion of the town, you also have the museum, small, takes about an hour...also the "Jump Up" casino, which is my favorite...at any rate my luck has been fair there....

For shopping, get off Front Street, and go to Back Street where the locals shop.
The difference between Front and Back street is about one block, and about 35% in prices.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!

Are the stores in Philipsburg open in the evenings?


----------



## Aldo (Feb 17, 2007)

Some are, depends of what you want to shop for.

  The stores on Back Street pretty much shut down after dark, although the Afoo Grocery, on the est end of Camille St (I've got this spelled wrong, but it's parrarel to Front St, and two blocks north of it)

BTW, the best and cheapest liquor on the island is the Antilles Liquor store, in the east end of Philipsburg, to the left of the Jump-Up Casino.  (Between the JumpUp Casino and the Afoo Grocery)

Much cheaper than the tourist stores on Front Street.

On the other hand, many of the stores on Front Street DO tend to stay open longer into the evening.

Don't waste your time in the little square of stalls right behind the courthouse.
Walk right past them, turn left.  Lots of neat little stores in the next couple of blocks, neat little places to get a bite to eat or a drink, too.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Aldo!

So, were you saying that the Afoo grocery is on the west end of the street, or the east end?  There actually seems to be a couple Afoo groceries on St. Maarten -- is this the one called "Afoo Extra Supermarket", maybe?  

A grocery store would be great -- I'm hoping they have Muisjes (sugar-coated anise seeds, very popular among the Dutch.)


----------



## irish (Feb 18, 2007)

*help with resorts in st. martin*

thinking of trading my marriott aruba for a st. martin resort for 2009. i belong to II and need  suggestions on resorts. we have never been to st. martin and like to experience new and different places. only 2 small children in equation. everyone else adults.    suggestions please.
thanks


----------



## Aldo (Feb 18, 2007)

Judy,

The Afoo Grocery in Philipsburg is on the East end of Camille (spelling?) Street, the Jump-Up Casino is on the East end of Back Street, so they are about a block away from each other.  The Antilles Wholesale/Retail Liquor Store is in between these two.

This Afoo is the largest grocery in the town proper within walking distance of the cruise ship terminal.


----------



## Kal (Feb 18, 2007)

Aldo said:


> ...BTW, the best and cheapest liquor on the island is the Antilles Liquor store, in the east end of Philipsburg, to the left of the Jump-Up Casino. (Between the JumpUp Casino and the Afoo Grocery)
> 
> Much cheaper than the tourist stores on Front Street....


 
You might want to look more carefully at the liquor prices on Front Street.  I have been in the Antilles Liquor Store a number of times and never purchased anything as the prices were far too high.  The very best prices for 98% of brands can be found at *Caribbean Paradise,* diagonally across from McDonalds on Front Street.Many of the jewelry stores have lost leader discounts on a few popular brands.


----------



## agedurkin (Feb 21, 2007)

*jump up*

Aldo, what is the Jump up casino?


----------



## Aldo (Feb 22, 2007)

The JumpUp is a smallish casino in Philipsburg mostly frequented by the locals.

Nothing special expect that my luck has been fairly good there on the slots and the poker machines. 

It's not on Back Street, but if you go to the eastern end of Back Street, which ends at a crossing street in a T intersection, and look across and to your right, you will see the place.

Kal, thanks for the tip.

My gal always likes to buy the flavored rums, but in the Plastic bottles.  She can find this ONLY at the Grand Marche in Marigot.  Me, I'm fine with just a couple of bottles of the cheap rum while I'm there to mix with cokes and for making coladas in the afternoon.  I've found the prices at the Antilles store cheaper even than in the Afoo market.

I suspect that your observation probably holds true for the name brands, top shelf stuff, now that I think about it.


----------



## n2hops (Feb 24, 2007)

Children's Activities
Many activities on the island are aimed at both the young and the young at heart.
A variety of outdoor activities are offered.  

Butterfly Farm - La ferme des papillons 
Located on Le Galion Beach Road at Orient Bay. Watch butterflies cocoon the way Mother Nature intended. Kids can witness the miraculous metamorphosis of the butterfly from egg to adulthood. Your guided tour will take you through a lush, tropical setting teeming with 1,000 of these colorful creatures. Your admission ticket allows you to visit as often as you wish during your stay on the island. Guides are on hand to explain the different cycles of the butterflys life. Great fun for the adults too! telphone 87.31.21 Market Day - Marigot
Live an Island Tradition. Saturday and Wednesday mornings - market day is a time honored Caribbean custom when goods are sold, tales are told, and strangers become friends.

Island ladies in colorful dresses and big straw hats display their fresh produce, spices and baked goods in the early morning sun of the outdoor market in Marigot's Market Square. Come early to see the fish market where the locally caught fish is sold to locals and tourists alike. Next door is a craft and T-shirt market for those souvenirs the kids promised their friends back home. 
Galleon Beach
Just next to Bayside

A great beach for kids because there are absolutely no waves and the water is very shallow. There is a small restaurant that sells burgers, hotdogs, etc. Great water sports. Kim Sha Beach
Simpson Bay near Burger King, 
Atrium Resort & Royal Palm Beach Club - 
Another great beach for kids. 
You can access through the restaurant Indiana Beach as well.

Big kids (18 and over) and the young at heart 
will love the hot party at Indiana on 
Thursday nights till 5 AM. Bring your dancing shoes! 
Fort St. Louis
Near the hospital in Marigot 

It is a bit of a climb to access, but worth the view and the kids will love the cannons. Needle Point - Orlean 
Kids can wade out to an island covered with interesting seashells and natural saltwater pools. Snorkeling equipment and washrooms available and there's a little bar and restaurant that serves lunch.  
Hope Estate
A bit more daring, this is an archeological excavation going on just outside Grand Case where they have unearthed several artifacts and bones of native St. Martiners! Turtle Pier Restaurant 
Airport Road - Simpson Bay - Mom and Dad can have a cocktail and watch the sunset while the kids check out the live Sharks & Sea Turtles in the pen below the restaurant. Monkeys and parrots offer great entertainment. 
Habitation Hotel 
Located in Anse Marcel - Appears private but open to the public. Try the beach where the water is so clear you can see your feet. The little ones will love it because its so shallow. Stop here on the way home from Pinel Island. Stroll over to the marina where lots of luxury yachts can be seen up close. Parrot Farm 
Near Cupecoy Beach - The kids will love this place with exotic tropical birds from around the world. 
Bayside Ranch for Horseback Riding 
Just next door to the Butterfly Farm - They have small horses and ponies and can take the children in a small ring to show them the basics. For adults here is your glorious opportunity to transform a favorite fantasy into a romantic reality - riding a spirited steed along a beautiful stretch of white powder beach. To gallop in the surf, call Bayside Riding Club - telephone 87.36.64 - OK Corral Beach Ride - telephone 87.40.72 or Crazy Acres Riding Cente - telephone 42793. Burger King Simpson Bay 
Always a big hit with the kids, this one has a three-story contraption for climbing with swings, etc. Also, the yogurt shop bordering it has coin operated cars and pony rides.. 
St. Maarten Zoo
Visit the bat cave… You won't find any super heroes in capes and tights, but you will discover something fascinating - a real bat colony! Just one of the attractions at this children's zoo with two walk through aviaries, a petting zoo, and a newly renovated terrarium inhabited by exotic reptiles… over 150 critters in all. Located in Philipsburg across from the Salt Pond - telephone 32030.  Pic Paradis 
The highest point in St. Martin. You can see views of both sides of the Island. You will need a good car or jeep to access. There are nature trails. 
Needle Point - Orlean 
Kids can wade out to an island covered with interesting seashells and natural saltwater pools. Marigot Museum
Marina Parking Lot, Marigot - Right now the exhibit is "The Trace of the Arawaks", the native Indians of St. Martin. 
Pinel Island
Escape to a deserted island! Picture this! You're standing on the beach in a post card setting, a tiny spit of white, soft sand surrounded by translucent turquoise waters alive with a rainbow of tropical fish. Walk into the surf and pick your lobster from the lobster pot. Accessed from French Cul de Sac Road (at Surf Club South just outside Grand Case). Go to the pier and catch a $5 water taxi to this tiny barrier reef island about a half-mile off the coast of St. Martin. Beach chairs and umbrellas are available for rent. 
Go to the sea...
The choices are endless. Work up a sweat as part of the crew of a 12-Meter America's Cup Yacht - telephone 20046. Scream across the waves to St. Bart's aboard the mighty catamaran, SWALIGA - telephone 22167. Or grab a water taxi to Anguilla from Marigot Pier. Peek at fish from the comfort of a semi submersible sub -telephone 24078, or wet a line and do some serious deep sea fishing aboard Lee's fishing charters across from Royal Palm. Zip over to Saba on state of the art Voyager - telephone 24096 or 87.10.68 for a day of hiking and diving. Take in a sunset at sea on the Lady Mary or for you landlubbers, try the Sunset Bar at Maho Beach. 
Have Fun!


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 24, 2007)

Just looking at the lastest postings and I wanted to add Picante as a mexican/argentinean restaurant that had vegetarian offerings althught they contain cheese. It is next door to the Atrium Resort and just before the Pellican Resort.

There is a 24 hour diner on the Simpson Bay/Cole Bay border (can't miss it) which has stuff like waffles and french toast which are really good. Only all night food on the island if you have a late night adventure with the Casinos.

The casino's usually have sub/hero sandwiches until 11 PM+. Some are cheese only or scrambled egg (another late night sanck option if burning the midnight oil.

John

PS. To Aldo, I was just thinking whether the French, Germans, and Scandanavians warn their children that women will be wearing tops and that they shouldn't stare, then I saw your comment. It's only a big deal if you make it a big deal IMHO.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 24, 2007)

We traded our Marriott for Oyster Bay Beach Resort for this July.  I don't believe that it will quite as nice as Marriott but I've read really good things about it.  Sure wish it had washer/dryer in the unit.

Anne


----------



## macdou03 (Mar 28, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> We traded our Marriott for Oyster Bay Beach Resort for this July.  I don't believe that it will quite as nice as Marriott but I've read really good things about it.  Sure wish it had washer/dryer in the unit.
> 
> Anne



Anne -- the units do not have them, but there is a place on site, which uses American quarters.  Hope you enjoy.  We are there right now.  Sunny, weather in the 70's / low 80's


----------



## JMSH (Mar 28, 2007)

What is the drive time from the Airport to OBBR, is it tough to find? Going Feb. 2008 and was wondering if to rent a car at the airport or take a taxi to the resort and than rent a car. Any idea of taxi fare to the resort or is it possible the resort provides a shuttle service?


----------



## Aldo (Mar 29, 2007)

The drive from the airport to Oyster Bay might take as little as 20 minutes in the off-season, might take as much as a couple of hours if the traffic is horrible.

There is a back road straight over the mountain from Johhny's under the Tree, comes out near the roundabout at the North end of Bush Road.

If traffic is horrendous, and you are adventurous, that might cut a long time off the drive.

Nothing on St. Maarten is particularly hard to find.  The roads are really good by Carribbean standards, and it's a pretty small place


----------

